# Meet Thea



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Thea, she is my 8 month old African Serval. She is currently 13 lbs but will triple her current size. Full grown at the height of a german shepherd and weighing in at 30-50 lbs


----------



## keagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Where do you get her?


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

They are bred locally in BC Canada. She is a "Highclass Serval", They put out the most amazing cats.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh wow, she is beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Stunning!!! :flrt:

No prizes for guessing I'm insanely jealous! :lol:


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

She is my precious pain in the ars. Love her but sometimes I wish I had a cattle prod.


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

https://youtu.be/6p6MIX-PM40


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Stunning. Makes my 10 normal cats look silly now lol.


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

https://youtu.be/bDab5mNXoBs
https://youtu.be/Z1iZVyC9Xl4
https://youtu.be/RIsJjNvG2z8


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Soo jealous she's stunning!


----------

